# msnow?



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I've not had the chance to ride it but I know it's used by a local company that does a lot of business here in Michigan.

He has a vid demonstration showing you can edge on it but as you said, the video showed skiers edging, not riders.


----------

